# Αποστολή δώρου στην Ελλάδα, χρέωση εξωτερικού



## Irini (Dec 21, 2013)

Ωσκούρ, ωσκούρ που έλεγε κι η μαντάμ Σουσού. Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω ταινίες για τους γονιούς που μένουν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά να χρεωθεί η πιστωτική μου εδώ στο Αμέρικα. Έχω περιδιαβεί το μισό ίντερνετ και τίποτις; Ψάχνω άδικα;

Σόρυ για το άσχετο της ερώτησης αλλά έτσι όπως πάει το δώρο θα τους έρθει το Πάσχα (αν καταφέρω να το στείλω).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2013)

Δοκίμασες το Amazon UK, Ειρήνη; Η αποστολή γίνεται από Ευρώπη και δεν θα έχει επιπλέον δασμούς και χρεώσεις, και δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα να χρεώσεις τη δική σου κάρτα που είναι στην Αμερική.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2013)

Αυτό που είπε η Alexandra (αποστολή σε άλλη διεύθυνση) το κάνει και το (αμερικάνικο) amazon.com. Απ' την άλλη, πολλοί έμποροι (όπως λ.χ. στο ebay) στέλνουν μόνο στη διεύθυνση που είναι δηλωμένη στο Paypal. Πάντως αν στείλεις ταινίες απ' την Αμερική φρόντισε να είναι εντάξει τα περί region κλπ.


----------



## Irini (Dec 21, 2013)

Αμ αυτός είναι ο μπελάς μου. Καλά που δεν μπορώ να τις βρω με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, αν στείλω ταινίες από εδώ δεν θα παίζουν στην Ευρώπη. Προσπάθησα λοιπόν να παραγγείλω από Ελλάδα αλλά να χρεωθεί στη δική μου πιστωτική. Αμ δε! Το ένα δεν δέχεται το τηλέφωνό μου ως έγκυρο, το άλλο τη διεύθυνσή μου, άστα να πάνε.

Τέλος πάντων, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! :) Θα βρω κάτι άλλο υποθέτω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2013)

Δοκίμασες τηλεφωνική παραγγελία; Π.χ. το Public δέχεται τηλεφωνικές παραγγελίες. 
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχω βρει ότι αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο μπορεί να δεχτούν τρόπους πληρωμής που το ιντερνετομάγαζο απορρίπτει- γιατί παίρνει την απόφαση εκείνη την ώρα άνθρωπος, όχι μηχάνημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2013)

Στο Amazon UK έχουν ταινίες και με ελληνικούς υποτίτλους, που εννοείται ότι παίζουν στην Ελλάδα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα δεχτούν οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική κάρτα έχεις. Έβαλα αναζήτηση Film & TV -> Greek subtitles και μου έβγαλε ατελείωτες λίστες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2013)

Όντως. Έχει τύχει κι εμένα με παραγγελία από Αμερική από ιντερνετομάγαζο που δεν έκανε αποστολή στην Ελλάδα, αλλά μέσω μέιλ στον υπεύθυνο πωλήσεων το στείλανε μια χαρά!

Έδιτ: το "όντως" πήγαινε στο μήνυμα της SBE.


----------



## Irini (Dec 21, 2013)

Αχά! Δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό. Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη θα το προσπαθήσω. Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2013)

Ειρήνη, τα μαγαζιά είναι ανοιχτά αύριο Κυριακή στην Αθήνα.


----------

